# IH 574 Front Axle



## xl32 (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone know if I change out a swept back axle to a straight axle if it would make anything else for the good, besides operating the front end loader? Would it smooth out the ride on rough ground? Handle better on hills?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It will give you a longer wheel base so it should smooth the ride some and likely increase your turning radius. I don't know about IH but some manufacturers made standard front axles, and front axles with stronger components for tractors equipped with a FEL.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our 84 series all are utilities with swept back , I am guessing you will not see a huge difference . On 2 wheel drives i always thought the strait front axle was for the row crop models ??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our 584’s all had the straight axles. Steered tight enough and with radials on the back still one of the best riding tractors around.


----------



## bob01230 (Sep 24, 2017)

I owned a 674 with a straight axel and a 574 with a swept back axel at the same time and I didn't notice a big difference in the ride. I liked the gas 574 better than the diesel 674


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

The 2 wheel drive 574 is the same as what endrow said about 84 series. Straight axle used on the "row crop" version with 30 inch rear tires while the swept back axle was used on the "utility" version with smaller diameter tires. The straight axle may set a little taller than the swept back axle. The 16.9 x 30's on a 574 I had were not that much shorter than the 15.5 x 38's on an row crop 544. Owned both tractors at the same time.


----------



## xl32 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I guess I will save some money and keep the swept back front axle, the tie rod ends need replaced.


----------

